# 16 inches for 16 years



## 69ingchipmunks (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm sixteen with low body fat and 16 inch arms, is this good? x


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 9, 2013)

yes. now start doing arm workouts and eating properly.


----------



## Matmat316 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow yea that's really good for a 16 year old


----------



## Shivalismith (Nov 19, 2013)

efforts are of well worth to be appreciated .. now start feeding good as has been suggested in the above post


----------



## Jay Cutler (Sep 21, 2016)

I was dreaming about 16 inch armes in your years)) Good like little Arnold))


----------

